# First Attempt at BBB Wish Me Luck



## okie362 (Jul 13, 2015)

Just took it out of the brine (Pops Brine) and did a fry test after washing off the brine.  It was quite ropy and I'm not sure why so I rinsed it off good and patted it down with paper towels.  Applied garlic powder to one and garlic and cracked pepper to the other.  Under a fan now and will put it in the fridge overnight to form a pellicle.  Hope I can keep the temps low enough to do it right since we will be right at 100 degrees here this week.













20150713_130014.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 13, 2015


















20150713_131456.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 13, 2015






Fry test was a bit sweet but the salt was perfect.  Hoping the garlic and pepper offset the sweetness.

Got impatient and left it under the fan for a few hours to form a pellicle so i could put in the smoke at night when the temps were cooler.  Here it is after the first round in the smoke.  About 7 hours.













20150714_043227.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150714_043246.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## okie362 (Jul 14, 2015)

Even though it's not fully smoked I had to have a sample.  Pretty good but next time there will be less sugar used.  Not a fan of the sweetness but other than that it has a nice flavor and decent smoke for only being partially smoked.













20150714_111706.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150714_112544.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150714_113157.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 14, 2015


















20150714_113230.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## okie362 (Jul 15, 2015)

Final smoke completed.  The 10 hours of smoke last night took care of most of the sweetness so I think it's good to go now.  In the freezer to firm up for slicing and packaging then I'll call it done.  Thanks to those who posted the process and to Pop'd Brine for giving me the information to make this happen.  I had no clue till reading through here.













20150715_093430.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 15, 2015


















20150715_093444.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 15, 2015


















20150715_113200.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 15, 2015


















20150715_113631.jpg



__ okie362
__ Jul 15, 2015


----------



## nozzleman (Jul 15, 2015)

There is no going back now that you have enjoyed BBB!  Great job, it makes me want a BLT for lunch.


----------



## okie362 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks and you are right...Something else to feed the addiction :|


----------

